
Ask HN: What to do when patents exist broadly covering the idea you build - thallukrish
If you build a product that has patents that broadly circle around that idea, claims that are too wide that anything close can be caught by such claims (patent mines), will you
1. find a way to differentiate your idea and file a patent?
2. Just go release the product and if the product is successful and claims are made, then deal with it?
======
mimixco
An idea cannot be patented, only its specific execution. You'll notice patent
claims always contain language such as, "In one embodiment, the so-and-so is a
doodly-doo." These are the specifics of the execution. So, if you have a new
and better way of doing something, it could very well be patentable. Its easy
and cheap to get a "patent pending" status (provisional app) even without an
attorney. The real thing will cost significantly more and take longer.

------
kirubakaran
How capital intensive will it be to bring your idea to the market?

~~~
thallukrish
A bunch of servers on the cloud.

